# Need help with a potential fire hazard



## Raqib (Jun 21, 2014)

So currently, I have all of my consoles placed on top of boxes, and I can't help but think that this is one huge fire hazard. I was trying to find a solution for this on Amazon, but I've had no luck so far.

How do you organize your consoles?

If you can link your solutions via Amazon (Prime preferred) I'd greatly appreciate it.

Edit:

I know I'm really late, but I finally got everything sorted out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

...right.

_Start_ from getting a cabinet, it has to be well-ventilated and provide room to all the consoles which need space for the fans. Then, grab a fused powerstrip. Calculate how much power your consoles consume and choose the strip accordingly. I see that you've already shortened the cables which is a good start in keeping them organized, make sure that they don't tangle up.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2014)

Less of a hazard and more of a tragedy is the fact that you own an Ouya. ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Less of a hazard and more of a tragedy is the fact that you own an Ouya. ;O;


No Wii U on the horizon, the place has been more or less sanitized. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Jun 21, 2014)

You've got an Ouya? Well, of course it's a fire hazard, you're storing a bomb!

Office Max seems to have some decently priced options. This seems pretty good, too.

EDIT: Damn joke ninjas.


----------



## Raqib (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...right.
> 
> _Start_ from getting a cabinet, it has to be well-ventilated and provide room to all the consoles which need space for the fans. Then, grab a fused powerstrip. Calculate how much power your consoles consume and choose the strip accordingly. I see that you've already shortened the cables which is a good start in keeping them organized, make sure that they don't tangle up.


 
A combination of these, maybe?

http://www.amazon.com/Sterilite-016..._sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Y4TFA6JSZT2SH88JZXF

http://www.amazon.com/TLP76MSG-Swit...F8&qid=1403316298&sr=8-10&keywords=powerstrip




Nathan Drake said:


> Less of a hazard and more of a tragedy is the fact that you own an Ouya. ;O;


 
I didn't consciously buy the Ouya! A viewer got it for me, and I was curious enough to try to navigate it!




Foxi4 said:


> No Wii U on the horizon, the place has been more or less sanitized. _;O;_


 

It's not obvious, but the Wii U is right in front of the PS4, next to the Wii!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2014)

You could pick up a flat-pack bookcase from any store, then use a hole saw to but a whole in the back to run cables through. You can use any additional space to store games, accessories, books, etc. I haven't done exactly this but something similar. I currently have all of my consoles vertical on my desk. 

At the very least get a solid wood, plastic, or glass tray or shelf to put them all on, even if it's not mounted to the wall. Just to have a solid surface to help facilitate adequate ventilation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Raqib said:


> A combination of these, maybe?
> http://www.amazon.com/Sterilite-016..._sim_hg_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Y4TFA6JSZT2SH88JZXF
> http://www.amazon.com/TLP76MSG-Swit...F8&qid=1403316298&sr=8-10&keywords=powerstrip


Looks like a pretty fancy power strip - not only does it have a main switch, it also has switches to all of the outlets. Now, if it's fused, it would be perfect, if not a bit of an overkill. If you plan on actually _*using*_ the switches to keep all of the unused power adapters off, it's a perfect solution, if you don't use your consoles for really extended periods of time and would make-due with a single main switch, that'll probably be far cheaper. Anywho, as long as the power strip is fused, it will keep your electronics safe and sound.

As for the open-air cabinet, it's simplistic and I'd probably go for something more stylish, but I'm sure it'll do the job if you fancy it - I mean, it's a cabinet, it has shelves, what more could one want? 


> I didn't consciously buy the Ouya! A viewer got it for me, and I was curious enough to try to navigate it!


You are forgiven.


> It's not obvious, but the Wii U is right in front of the PS4, next to the Wii!


Now that you've mentioned it, I saw it on the photograph and immediately retract my prior forgiveness. 

OUYA, Wii U, that's a nice collection of luxurious paperweights you've got there - you might want to invest in a Virtual Boy as well if it strikes your fancy.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

I got all me consoles under me telly on a cabinet.
Regularly dust it as well.



Spoiler: telly with cat and console rubbish, oldie pic btw


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> OUYA, Wii U, that's a nice collection of luxurious paperweights you've got there - you might want to invest in a Virtual Boy as well if it strikes your fancy.


And get a Vita while you're at it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> And get a Vita while you're at it.


As much as I like the system, it does sell like crap. Any sale would be a nice one!


----------



## Raqib (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Looks like a pretty fancy power strip - not only does it have a main switch, it also has switches to all of the outlets. Now, if it's fused, it would be perfect, if not a bit of an overkill. If you plan on actually _*using*_ the switches to keep all of the unused power adapters off, it's a perfect solution, if you don't use your consoles for really extended periods of time and would make-due with a single main switch, that'll probably be far cheaper. Anywho, as long as the power strip is fused, it will keep your electronics safe and sound.


 
I think I'm a tad bit confused on the difference between a power strip and a fused power strip. Think you can link me one?

So, after some digging, I did find this shoe rack that might help me with my console situation. It's a little under 3 feet wide, which I think should be plenty of space, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Class...?ie=UTF8&qid=1403317940&sr=8-7&keywords=shelf

Edit: Maybe not. I'm really bad at shopping sometimes. lol



grossaffe said:


> And get a Vita while you're at it.


 

I... also have one. D:

BUT, I got it for free from Katsukity!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Raqib said:


> I think I'm a tad bit confused on the difference between a power strip and a fused power strip. Think you can link me one?
> 
> So, after some digging, I did find this shoe rack that might help me with my console situation. It's a little under 3 feet wide, which I think should be plenty of space, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Class...?ie=UTF8&qid=1403317940&sr=8-7&keywords=shelf


Think "Surge Protector".  They have a fuse built into them so that if too much power gets fed through it at any time, the fuse will sacrifice itself breaking the circuit.  So rather than your wires heating up and catching your house on fire, you just have to replace a fuse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Raqib said:


> I think I'm a tad bit confused on the difference between a power strip and a fused power strip. Think you can link me one? So, after some digging, I did find this shoe rack that might help me with my console situation. It's a little under 3 feet wide, which I think should be plenty of space, right? http://www.amazon.com/Seville-Class...?ie=UTF8&qid=1403317940&sr=8-7&keywords=shelf


Essentially a fused power strip, other than the switches, also contains one _(or more)_ fuse/es in the circuit that will break if the current flowing through it unexpectedly surges beyond acceptable levels. In such a scenario, the fuse will _"take the heat"_ and break the circuit, greatly increasing the chances that the power supplies _(which are also mostly internally fused, but you can never be too safe)_ or the consoles are not damaged. That, and as mentioned above, it decreases the risk of an electric fire.

I've just read the description of the one you've linked and it is advertised as a strip with surge protection, although I can't really tell where the fuses are - perhaps they're on the bottom. It's a bit pricey due to all the additional switches though, so if you won't use'em, you might want to look for one with just a single switch - you'll save $10. One think to note though is that you'll want one with an outlet orientation that's best suitable for your power adapters - if you're using any _"brick-plug"_ adapters, you'll probably want a strip with a right orientation so that you don't waste outlets. 


> I... also have one. D: BUT, I got it for free from Katsukity!


To be fair, the PSVita is simply a luxurious handheld for the refined gamers... 

...which is why it sells poorly.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Essentially a fused power strip, other than the switches, also contains one _(or more)_ fuse/es in the circuit that will break if the current flowing through it unexpectedly surges beyond acceptable levels. In such a scenario, the fuse will _"take the heat"_ and break the circuit, greatly increasing the chances that the power supplies _(which are also mostly internally fused, but you can never be too safe)_ or the consoles are not damaged. That, and as mentioned above, it decreases the risk of an electric fire.
> 
> I've just read the description of the one you've linked and it is advertised as a strip with surge protection, although I can't really tell where the fuses are - perhaps they're on the bottom. It's a bit pricey due to all the additional switches though, so if you won't use'em, you might want to look for one with just a single switch - you'll save $10. One think to note though is that you'll want one with an outlet orientation that's best suitable for your power adapters - if you're using any _"brick-plug"_ adapters, you'll probably want a strip with a right orientation so that you don't waste outlets.
> To be fair, the PSVita is simply a luxurious handheld for the refined gamers...
> ...


 

I don't know about what you guys have available in Europe but here in the States at least I've never seen a power strip with a removable fuse. The "surge protectors" we have here are all internally fused and generally non-serviceable should it blow, at least in the good two or three dozen I've dealt with in one way or another over the years.

OP just anything that's explicitly a "surge protector" and not simply a "power strip". Surge protector will fry itself in the case of a power spike, hopefully saving your electronics. A power strip will usually not and may damage the electronics. Surge protectors tend to be a priced slightly higher, you're usually looking at $12+ for a basic one onward. Anything below $10 or $12 I'd be very very caution to make sure it's a surge protector.

I really like that one you linked. I'm adding that to my wish list XD

Edit - for what it's worth, I've still had electronics get damaged from voltage spikes and drops when plugged into a surge protector. Not a reason to not get one, but it's worth keeping in mind that it's still not a 100% safeguard.

Edit 2 - for example, something like this is not a surge protector.  That has no fuse in it to protect against voltage spikes, which is primarily what will kill your electronics. This, on the other hand, is.  I actually own that one (or one very similar to it) and have had no issues with it or any electronics attached to it.  It's just your basic surge protector, no frills, not a super high quality one but Belkin tends to be decent.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> I don't know about what you guys have available in Europe but here in the States at least I've never seen a power strip with a removable fuse. The "surge protectors" we have here are all internally fused and generally non-serviceable should it blow, at least in the good two or three dozen I've dealt with in one way or another over the years.


That's... surprising to me, actually. All the power strips I've seen over the years have fuses, some in the form of an electric breaker button _(they're more expensive since they don't require a lot of servicing - if the breaker blows, you just push a button and the circuit is complete again)_, some with a removable fuse, servicable with just a flat-head screwdriver.


Spoiler: Strip with a breaker













Spoiler: Strip with two fuse compartments and a fuse













I thought this was a common standard, I guess not. The more you know!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2014)

I've had plenty of surge protectors with the breaker button on them. Hell, I've had one for the past 10 years now, and it's older than that. I guess power surges just haven't been an issue for me. Otherwise though, the one with replaceable fuses? If those sell in the US, I've certainly never seen one.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ~technomagic~


 

Wat... Yeah, I've seen them sometimes with a breaker (though honestly not at all lately, I've just seen them with the main on/off switch for them for the past few years, at least when I've needed to buy them). But a fuse... yeah, that is entirely new for me. If and when it fries, you just toss it and buy a new one.

Thanks Obama 

Edit - OP, looking at your picture, that probably is an internally fused surge protector seeing as it has status lights on the front.  I'm going to guess one says "Power" and one says "Protected".  If the protected light were to go out that means the internal fuse blew and you shouldn't be getting any power to anything on it.  If you want to keep your current one, as long as it is like I think it is you'd be fine.  If you're unsure, get a clear shot of the top of it for us?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I've had plenty of surge protectors with the breaker button on them. Hell, I've had one for the past 10 years now, and it's older than that. I guess power surges just haven't been an issue for me. Otherwise though, the one with replaceable fuses? If those sell in the US, I've certainly never seen one.


It might be a European thing, they're cheaper solutions in comparison to their breaker-equipped equivalents but on the other hand they allow you _"control"_ over what fuse characteristics you want since you're the one picking the fuse. I'm not sure if they're popular in the UK either as I've seen those removable fuses simply integrated into charger plugs or the outlets themselves, nullifying the need to even have a power strip with a surge protector in the first place.


Sicklyboy said:


> Wat... Yeah, I've seen them sometimes with a breaker (though honestly not at all lately, I've just seen them with the main on/off switch for them for the past few years, at least when I've needed to buy them). But a fuse... yeah, that is entirely new for me. If and when it fries, you just toss it and buy a new one.
> 
> Thanks Obama


Have you considered... y'know, opening one up? Perhaps it has a fuse just like that on the inside that you could sneakily replace to save $10-$20? You could open your very own shady power strip black market on the side, think about it! The millions of dollars you'll make!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> [...]
> Have you considered... y'know, opening one up? Perhaps it has a fuse just like that on the inside that you could sneakily replace to save $10-$20? You could open your very own shady power strip black market on the side, think about it! The millions of dollars you'll make!


 

They're typically sealed, in the sense you need to pry it apart and break the seam or cut it open completely and then it doesn't go back together anymore.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> They're typically sealed, in the sense you need to pry it apart and break the seam or cut it open completely and then it doesn't go back together anymore.


Ha! You Americans and your wasteful ways! 

...and us Europeans and our cheapskate ways! Just pick up an exacto knife and a ton of duct tape!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ha! You Americans and your wasteful ways!
> 
> ...and us Europeans and our cheapskate ways! Just pick up an exacto knife and a ton of duct tape!


 

Why save money when you can spend it?  Debt is a good thing, right?  it means you have an objective in life, to pay it off?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Why save money when you can spend it? Debt is a good thing, right? it means you have an objective in life, to pay it off?


...and something to complain about. Good thing we already have the ideal scapego-- I mean, the culprit.

Thanks Obama.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ha! You Americans and your wasteful ways!


 
nah, man, it's the Corporate Greed.  They know they can make more money by making us buy a whole new strip rather than replace a fuse.  Also, Obama.


----------



## bowser (Jun 21, 2014)

I've got all my consoles packed up in their original boxes and neatly stored in a closet (to keep them out of reach of my 3 year old). No fire hazard, no dust


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 21, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I got all me consoles under me telly on a cabinet.
> Regularly dust it as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I have two comments about your photo.

1) The cat staring down the bird on the tv is hilarious to me.


2) And the _N64 isn't_ a paperweight? I can call good videogame systems paperweights too everyone....


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> 2) And the _N64 isn't_ a paperweight? *I can call good videogame systems paperweights too everyone....*


Well, why won't you do that then instead of picking on the crappy one?


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, why won't you do that then instead of picking on the crappy one?


 
There are usually more N64 fanboys here, and I didn't feel like dealing with the flame-war, especially when I say that I didn't like Ocarina of Time. I figured I would throw them a bone...


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, why won't you do that then instead of picking on the crappy one?


Even if the N64 only played Mario 64, it'd still be awesome


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 21, 2014)

Unrelated: Hotmail/Outlook just put an email I sent to myself from the *same account* in the Junk folder. Damn it Microsoft!!!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Unrelated: Hotmail/Outlook just put an email I sent to myself from the *same account* in the Junk folder. Damn it Microsoft!!!


It knows you too well


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Even if the N64 only played Mario 64, it'd still be awesome


I can see it now, the Nintendo TV Game! Sega's been into that business too, y'know - releasing oldies in a _"hook-me-up-to-a-tv-and-you're-set"_ format.






Of course it's just licensed third-party devices, but hey! Still a nice, quirky gadget to own. There's even ones shaped like Sonic's head - that must be hella uncomfortable to actually play on!


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 21, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> It knows you too well


 
The worst part is that it is a school project.


Spoiler



But seriously grosaffe:


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> I have two comments about your photo.
> 
> 1) The cat staring down the bird on the tv is hilarious to me.
> 
> ...


 

I'll tell me cat that you think she's hilarious.
Prolly she will purr n rubs you with her head c:

Aye, the N64 I haven't played on for 8 years.
Also, Conkers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Aye, the N64 I haven't played on for 8 years.


I'll pay you eight smiles and shipping costs, can I haz? _;O;_


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'll pay you eight smiles and shipping costs, can I haz? _;O;_


 
N64?
Nay I be using it to attract dust so me other consoles dun get dusty


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> N64? Nay I be using it to attract dust so me other consoles dun get dusty


Ehh... there goes the gag gift _(to myself)_... of well.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ehh... there goes the gag gift _(to myself)_... of well.


 
If I had another N64 then I'd have to find a box for you ;p

Offers still up on the old Xbox tho ;]
Cost of the console + shipping.
Larger HDD is free of charge n dashboard will be customized for yer own ;]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> If I had another N64 then I'd have to find a box for you ;p
> 
> Offers still up on the old Xbox tho ;]
> Cost of the console + shipping.
> Larger HDD is free of charge n dashboard will be customized for yer own ;]


You're tickling my happy spot Dinoh, but I think my lass might have one of those in the attic - we just haven't ventured there in a _loooong_ time.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2014)

Aye if she gots it then AMA on it for modifying it ;]
If she doesn't, then the offer still stands c:


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I can see it now, the Nintendo TV Game! Sega's been into that business too, y'know - releasing oldies in a _"hook-me-up-to-a-tv-and-you're-set"_ format.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's just licensed third-party devices, but hey! Still a nice, quirky gadget to own. There's even ones shaped like Sonic's head - that must be hella uncomfortable to actually play on!


You say this in jest, however what you don't realize...







is that it already exists.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue_Player


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> You say this in jest, however what you don't realize... is that it already exists.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQue_Player


I know of the iQue, but you can't get that in Europe or the U.S.! That, and it had removable storage, so it doesn't count!


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I know of the iQue, but you can't get that in Europe or the U.S.! That, and it had removable storage, so it doesn't count!


Fair enough.  I do kinda want one for the novelty of it, but having everything in chinese is less than ideal.  We need someone how to figure out how to inject ROMs into it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Fair enough. I do kinda want one for the novelty of it, but having everything in chinese is less than ideal. We need someone how to figure out how to inject ROMs into it.


I don't think it would be _terribly_ difficult to reverse-engineer, I mean, all you really need is the _"download station"_.


----------



## Raqib (Jul 25, 2014)

I know I'm really late, but I finally got everything sorted out.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 26, 2014)

looks like you also have some photo and video equipment (green screen and light diffusers)


----------



## Raqib (Jul 28, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> looks like you also have some photo and video equipment (green screen and light diffusers)


 

Oh, I guess I didn't make it clear that I'm a full time Twitch partner xD


----------

